# Clever Herbie



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

He learnt roll over in 2 days  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OtoWpZvskQ


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! What a smart little puppy!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Good job Herbie


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very clever! Also very sweet!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Cute, fluffy and clever! Herbie is a star.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

very good, clever boy.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww - lovely - clever boy Herbie


----------

